# Labor Day Tournaments - GREAT ADVICE.



## sandshark (Aug 30, 2017)

Skip all of them! 
Grab your kids and the rest of your family & friends and go spend an entire weekend with the people you love. Enjoy friends that you don't get to see much any longer since we all fell into the youth soccer vacuum of time, money and family. 
AND..If your lucky enough to still get invited to party's after soccer has eliminated you from most invite list ha ha take the offer and re connect with real friends. Give your little ones some time off to do normal kid stuff, love the people worth loving. my.2


----------



## timbuck (Aug 30, 2017)

Heck, I'd say the same thing for anyone that plays more than 2, MAYBE 3 tournaments a summer.  I know kids that have played 6 tournaments.  Many 2 or 3 weekends in a row.  That 8-12 games in 3 weeks.  Which is what the entire fall season consist of.

There is a reason DA doesn't allow multiple games in a day and requires a day of rest after games played on consecutive days.
Tournaments are fun.  Kids that love to play soccer, love to play as much as possible.  Kids would also drink a gallon of soda and eat candy all day if we told them they could.  At some point, parents need to advocate for a bit of recovery time.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 30, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Heck, I'd say the same thing for anyone that plays more than 2, MAYBE 3 tournaments a summer.  I know kids that have played 6 tournaments.  Many 2 or 3 weekends in a row.  That 8-12 games in 3 weeks.  Which is what the entire fall season consist of.
> 
> There is a reason DA doesn't allow multiple games in a day and requires a day of rest after games played on consecutive days.
> Tournaments are fun.  Kids that love to play soccer, love to play as much as possible. * Kids would also drink a gallon of soda and eat candy all day if we told them they could.*  At some point, parents need to advocate for a bit of recovery time.


  Oops, bad parenting on my part.   

Have to admit, I love hanging out at the soccer fields.  Spend time with the family including in-laws,  go out to eat, relax, skip painting the house.   Plus my kid is a keeper so 3-4 games might only be 30 touches so I make sure she is lathered up with sun tan lotion,  nice chair to relax in when the ball is at the opposite end, plus snacks and water along side the goal.  

I don't think anyone should play consecutive tournaments.  I always feel bad for the field players when there isn't much time between games or when the bench only has 1-2 players.   Good luck to anyone playing this weekend, stay hydrated, rest, have fun.


----------



## labanLB (Aug 30, 2017)

Probably one of the best post I have read on this forum.


----------



## coachrefparent (Aug 30, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Skip all of them!
> Grab your kids and the rest of your family & friends and go spend an entire weekend with the people you love. Enjoy friends that you don't get to see much any longer since we all fell into the youth soccer vacuum of time, money and family.
> AND..If your lucky enough to still get invited to party's after soccer has eliminated you from most invite list ha ha take the offer and re connect with real friends. Give your little ones some time off to do normal kid stuff, love the people worth loving. my.2


For_* twenty cents*_ it better be great advice.


----------



## sandshark (Aug 30, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> For_* twenty cents*_ it better be great advice.


.2


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 30, 2017)

sandshark said:


> .2


.02


----------



## sandshark (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh ya ya 2-CENTS you get it! HA HA HELL i think its worth $20.00 and a beer!


----------



## BananaKick (Aug 30, 2017)

Good job guys....great read....good posts!!


----------



## Frank (Aug 30, 2017)

With about 1 1/2 years left of my sons club career left I would rather watch him play as it is coming to an end sooner than any of us want.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 30, 2017)

labanLB said:


> Probably one of the best post I have read on this forum.


Which one?


----------



## sandshark (Aug 31, 2017)

Justafan said:


> Which one?


All of them! 
All good, positive responses. Have a better than great weekend people.


----------



## Number9Mom (Aug 31, 2017)

No tournament for us! I'm happy to be able to actually go to a college football game this weekend with families of the people I went to college with, instead of the families I have hung out with every other weekend this summer


----------



## sandshark (Aug 31, 2017)

Number9Mom said:


> No tournament for us! I'm happy to be able to actually go to a college football game this weekend with families of the people I went to college with, instead of the families I have hung out with every other weekend this summer


SDSU?


----------



## Number9Mom (Aug 31, 2017)

Yep! I haven't been to a game since before my DD started playing club soccer 8 years ago.


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 3, 2017)

we had 4 tournament in 5 weeks, this weekend is all about the beach, video games , etc.....Chillaxing!


----------



## genesis (Sep 5, 2017)

Snowflakes


----------

